# Kalte Jahreszeit, was tragen?



## Zalgam (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kleidet ihr euch denn auf euren Touren in der momentanen Jahreszeit?

Ich finde nicht das passende Outfit, mal ist es zu kalt, dann wieder zu heiß. Taugt Thermounterwäsche?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Rubik (10. Oktober 2015)

Es gilt wie immer das Zwiebelprinzip und da die Balance zu finden! 

Mir ist lieber, etwas mehr zu schwitzen als zu frieren, wobei man am Anfang immer etwas frieren sollte, sonst hat man zu viel Zeug dran.
Und Thermounterwäsche dann eher bei wirklich sehr kalten Temperaturen. 
Ansonsten ist auch eine Radjacke und ein winddichtes Jacket ideal und schon Pflicht, um dann nicht zu viele Oberteile zu tragen, das sorgt dann für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _UsE_ (10. Oktober 2015)

Das mit den Klamotten ist so eine Sache
Was sich bei mir bewährt hat ist von Gore ein "Unterhemd" bzw. T-Shirt das vorne eine Windstopper Fläche hat, da drüber habe ich dann mein Radl Trikot an. Das ist ziemlich angenehm da dadurch der Wind nicht direkt auf die Haut kommt. An den Armen ist es natürlich kalt aber da wird man zumindest nicht krank.
Zudem habe ich eine ärmellose Weste die auch einen "Windstoppereinsatz" hat und auch eine Fleece Innenseite hat. Die wärmt dann auch etwas und es wird einem nicht zu warm. Für richtig kalte Tage habe ich eine Softshell Jacke mit Fleece die dann richtig wärmen würde und auch wind und wasserdicht ist. Im Rucksack habe ich zudem noch eine Regenjacke und eine Regenhose immer dabei sodass ich auch bei einem Regenschauer nicht auskühle. Die Jacken / Westen / Regenhosen sind so platzsparend faltbar das geht eigentlich in jeden Rucksack vernünftig rein. Zu empfehlen sind auch Arm-/ Beinlinge, die sind auch platzsparend zu verstauen und die hast du schnell angezogen und die wärmen auch wirklich und sind angenehm zu tragen.

An sich gebe ich Rubik auch recht mit dem schwitzen, nur das ist dann gefährlich wenn man mal Pause etc. macht. Wichtig ist auch das du deinen Kopf warm einpackst denn darüber verlierst du die meiste Körpertemperatur.


----------



## Rubik (10. Oktober 2015)

Ein Unterhemd mit Windstopperfläche lasse ich bei mir so gut wie nie weg.
Guter Tipp, daran hab ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## _UsE_ (10. Oktober 2015)

ich weiß nicht ob "Werbung" erlaubt ist. Wenn ja bitte löschen

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...r unterhemd&qid=1444505692&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3

Ich habe dieses Produkt und ich bin wirklich super zufrieden damit. Das unter dem Fahrradtrikot angezogen und man ist vom kalten Fahrtwind wirklich gut geschützt an den wichtigen Körperstellen. Ich habe es teilweise sogar im Sommer an wenn ich abends fahre und ein kalter Wind weht da man es eigentlich gar nicht merkt. Eines der Produkte die ich definitiv nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## tribort (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde kalte Knie nicht toll....
aus dem Grund ziehe ich z.B eher eine Lange Hose an, mit Unterhemd und kurzem Trikot.
Sollte es dann kälter werden kommt ein langes Oberteil drüber statt dem Trikot und sollte das auch nicht reichen Lange Thermounterwäsche und irgendwann auch lange Handschuhe.

Muss aber ehrlich auch gestehen ich bin mir immer unsicher, fahre lieber ab 20°C aufwärts Kurz/ Kurz.


----------



## RetroRider (11. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch erst Herbst. Momentan reicht eine Softshell-Jacke, evtl. etwas dickere Handschuhe, und ganz vielleicht noch ein Ohrenwärmer-Stirnband.
Ich werde dieses Jahr im Winter mal ohne Rucksack fahren, also mit Werkzeug in der Satteltasche. Der Rucksack komprimiert nämlich immer die Kleidungsschichten in der Nierengegend, wodurch die Wärmedämmung nicht funktioniert.


----------



## moxrox (12. Oktober 2015)

Zuletzt war es ca. 13C und bewölkt.

Für eine flotte 2stündige Ausfahrt auf Waldautobahn/teilweise Strasse:

*langes Funktionsunterhemd
*kurzarmtrikot
* lange dünne ungefütterte "leggins" (oder Beinlinge) aus Lycra.
* kurze Radhose
* in der Rückentasche eine dünne Windjacke (benötigt hatte ich sie nicht, aber längeren Fahrten wohl eher)

Heute sind es 11C mit Sonnenschein und am frühen Abend wenn ich losfahre wirds evtl. um die 10C sein:

Das gleiche nur zusätzlich ein kurzes Funktionsunterhemd oder anstelle eine Windweste, Cap unter dem Helm und vielleicht dünne Handschuhe. Auf diese kann man ja schnell in der Rückentasche zugreifen oder verstauen.

--> nicht zu warm anziehen und die Kleidung an die geplante gefahrene Intensität anpassen nach dem Zwiebelprinzip. Wie lange du unterwegs bist spielt natürlich ebenso eine Rolle sowie das Terrain welches ja sehr unterschiedlich sein kann.


----------



## pacechris (12. Oktober 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob "Werbung" erlaubt ist. Wenn ja bitte löschen
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00979YV5A?keywords=gore windstopper unterhemd&qid=1444505692&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
> 
> Ich habe dieses Produkt und ich bin wirklich super zufrieden damit. Das unter dem Fahrradtrikot angezogen und man ist vom kalten Fahrtwind wirklich gut geschützt an den wichtigen Körperstellen. Ich habe es teilweise sogar im Sommer an wenn ich abends fahre und ein kalter Wind weht da man es eigentlich gar nicht merkt. Eines der Produkte die ich definitiv nicht mehr missen möchte.



Ich überlege da auch schon die ganze Zeit, nur der Preis hat mich etwas abgeschreckt.


----------



## moxrox (12. Oktober 2015)

Mit einer Windweste oder hauchdünnen Windjacke bist du wesentlich flexibler. Man kann diese verstauen und mit dem Reissverschluß anpassen.

Ein Unterhemd mit Windstopper "musst" du die ganze Zeit tragen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Oktober 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ein Unterhemd mit Windstopper "musst" du die ganze Zeit tragen.



Vor allem sollte sich der Windstopper in der jeweils äußersten Schicht befinden und nicht im Unterhemd.
Denn dort bringt er genau gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _UsE_ (14. Oktober 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte sich der Windstopper in der jeweils äußersten Schicht befinden und nicht im Unterhemd.
> Denn dort bringt er genau gar nichts.



Ich würde nicht sagen das es gar nichts bringt denn der kalte Wind den er abhalten soll kommt ja nicht auf deine Hand und wird "geblockt". Wenn du das Unterhemd anschaust hat es auf der Rückseite einen netzartigen Einsatz, das würde ja richtig behindert ausschauen wenn du das Unterhemd über dein Radtrikot anziehst. Außerdem ist es ziemlich eng geschnitten wie teilweise die neuen Fußballtrikots. Also das würde mit einem Trikot nicht funktionieren.

Mit einer Weste hast du recht, hier kannst du den Reisverschluss anpassen und dementsprechend Luft auf deinen Oberkörper lassen. Als ich vor zwei Wochen in Italien gefahren bin war es auch sehr kalt und ich hatte jeden Tag dieses Unterhemd drunter. Es war auch angenehm und du merkst es ja nicht. Als es dann länger geradeaus oder bergab ging habe ich zusätzlich noch die Weste rausgekramt da diese bei 5°C trotzdem besser funktioniert als das Unterhemd. Also ich benutzte dieses Unterhemd wirklich sehr oft und bin auch zufrieden damit. Bei sehr kalten Temperaturen ist es natürlich nicht mehr ideal da gerade am Rücken kein Schutz vor kalter Zugluft vorhanden ist. Es ist halt ehr ein Kompromiss und je nach Wetter und Tourenprofil zu sehen. Wenn es lange berghoch geht und man schwitzt ist eine Weste / Jacke finde ich zu warm da man schwitzt, auf gerader Strecke funktioniert es im Normalfall mit dem Unterhemd perfekt und Berg ab ziehe ich meistens dann noch eine Jacke / Weste drüber.

Aber jeder ist hier verschieden denke ich


----------



## Accuface (14. Oktober 2015)

@ pacechris: ich hab mir vor kurzem das gore gegönnt. Meine Erfahrung:

Von vorne ist es Windlicht, aber alles was um den Körper herumkommt, zieht ziemlich am Rücken, da es einen netzeinsatz hat. Wenn also bergab der Wind zu den Ärmeln oder am Bund oder am Kragen reinkommt, dann wird es mir zu kalt. Ich habe das goreshirt an, darüber entweder ein longsleeve oder ein radtrikot, darüber dann eine softshell Jacke.

Ich hab mir für die kühleren Tage das http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001UMK8T0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
Und für Tage um die 5 grad das http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00AOAQZGE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00 gegönnt.

Gruss


----------



## moxrox (14. Oktober 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> Also ich benutzte dieses Unterhemd wirklich sehr oft und bin auch zufrieden damit. Bei sehr kalten Temperaturen ist es natürlich nicht mehr ideal da gerade am Rücken kein Schutz vor kalter Zugluft vorhanden ist.



Du solltest noch eines bedenken, wenn die Temperaturen in der Übergangszeit noch mehr fallen benötigst du eine Wärmeschicht (z.B. nach dem Zwiebelprinzip und den damit wärmenden Luftschichten dazwischen oder eben dickere Kleidung).
Wenn du jetzt den Windstopper direkt am Körper trägst, dann pfeifft der kalte Wind durch deine Wärmeschicht hindurch anstelle ihn mit einer windstoppenden ersten Schicht zu reduzieren und die Effektivität der Wärmeschicht geht verloren.


----------



## Grenzacher (15. Oktober 2015)

...in diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, was ihr an den Füssen "tragt"?
Es gibt ja Schuhe, die man mit Klickies fährt, die das Problem der Kältebrücke zum Pedal nicht haben - taugt das...? Oder doch lieber Heizeinlagen? Oder in Winter auf Klickies verzichten und entsprechende Pedale montieren?
Ich erinnere mich da an Ausfahrten, da hatte ich nach 1-2 Std. nur noch das Gefühl einen "Bollen" statt eines Fusses am Ende des Beines bzw. der Beine zu haben...
Ansonsten oben durch... Zwiebelprinzip, je nach Wetter mehr oder weniger. Bei Nebel eher mehr als bei gleicher Temparatur und Sonnenschein.


----------



## Epictetus (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag die Seal Skin Socken an den Füssen


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal diese hier bestellt:
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/mavic-drift-schwarz-silber-winterschuh-mtb.html

Hab sonst immer versucht mit Überschuhe, zwei paar Socken, Thermoeinlagen usw. meine Sommerschuhe Winterfest zumachen mit wenig erfolgt. Vielleicht wird es mit denen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (15. Oktober 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal diese hier bestellt:
> https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/mavic-drift-schwarz-silber-winterschuh-mtb.html
> 
> Hab sonst immer versucht mit Überschuhe, zwei paar Socken, Thermoeinlagen usw. meine Sommerschuhe Winterfest zumachen mit wenig erfolgt. Vielleicht wird es mit denen besser.



...ich befürchte, dass es auf so etwas in der Art auch bei mir hinauslaufen wird...


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2015)

Die 2015er Modelle bekommt man jetzt relativ günstig, man muss sich nur beeilen es gibt nicht mehr viele die solche auf lager haben ausser in exotischen größen.


----------



## Waldkatze (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir haben bislang Einlegesohlen aus Alu/Filz (gibts günstig in vielen Schuhgeschäften), dicke Socken und ein paar Neoprenüberschuhe, für ausreichend warme Füße gesorgt, obwohl ich mit Klickies gefahren bin.
Aufgrund einiger Geometrieänderungen am Rad mußte ich auf Flats wechseln und hatte die Befürchtung, daß sich Pins, FiveTen und Überschuhe ausschließen. Da die alten Überschuhe nach vielen Jahren im Einsatz den Geist aufgegeben haben, mußten also neue her. 
Ich habe mir ca 10 verschiedene Modelle bestellt und diese haben sowohl mich, als auch meinen Freund überzeugt. Er hat sich den unteren Steg/Klett am Fußgewölbe, um die Hälfte kürzen lassen. So ist er, selbst beim Versetzen des Fußes auf dem Pedal zum Springen, nicht im Weg.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-shoecover-chronos-ii-ueberschuhe-214559


----------



## Accuface (15. Oktober 2015)

ich zieh die an http://www.amazon.de/FALKE-16474-as...&ie=UTF8&qid=1444908923&sr=1-2&keywords=falke
Die sind genial vom Tragekomfort und halten die Füsse warm und Trocken.


----------



## Deleted253406 (15. Oktober 2015)

Da meine Kombination aus Endura Roubaix Jacket (eigentlich nutzlos) und Montane Featherlite Velo nicht wirklich Spätherbst/Wintertauglich ist, suche ich aktuell nach einer warmen und winddichten Jacke und Hose.

Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Powerstretch-Thermojacken?
Z.B. die hier: http://www.cube.eu/wear/after-race-series/product/cube-powerstretch-jacket-blacknflashred/
Lt. Herstellerangabe sollen die ja winddicht sein.

Als Gerippe mit Haut drüber kann das ganze ruhig etwas wärmer sein.
Habt ihr da evtl. Empfehlungen für lang und schlank? Speziell die Hose ist Passformtechnisch eine echte Herausforderung :-/


Dank euch.


----------



## Grenzacher (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die hier geholt...

http://www.fahrrad.de/pearl-izumi-elite-softshell-jacket-mens-screaming-yellowblack-377922.html

Verspricht Temperaturen bis -18°C, winddichtigkeit & wasserabweisend zu sein. Macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, wobei ich noch nicht mit ihr gefahren bin. Bei starkem Regen evtl. zusätzliche Regenjacke.


----------



## _UsE_ (15. Oktober 2015)

moxrox schrieb:


> Du solltest noch eines bedenken, wenn die Temperaturen in der Übergangszeit noch mehr fallen benötigst du eine Wärmeschicht (z.B. nach dem Zwiebelprinzip und den damit wärmenden Luftschichten dazwischen oder eben dickere Kleidung).
> Wenn du jetzt den Windstopper direkt am Körper trägst, dann pfeifft der kalte Wind durch deine Wärmeschicht hindurch anstelle ihn mit einer windstoppenden ersten Schicht zu reduzieren und die Effektivität der Wärmeschicht geht verloren.



Ja ok, damit hast du recht, das ergibt Sinn wenn es richtig kalt ist, da wäre dann eine Thermounterwäsche etc. von Vorteil.
Aber bisher gab es eigentlich nie größere Probleme außer wie beschrieben das es von hinten sehr schnell frisch wird wenn es kalt ist.


----------



## RetroRider (15. Oktober 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> ...in diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, was ihr an den Füssen "tragt"?
> Es gibt ja Schuhe, die man mit Klickies fährt, die das Problem der Kältebrücke zum Pedal nicht haben - taugt das...? Oder doch lieber Heizeinlagen? Oder in Winter auf Klickies verzichten und entsprechende Pedale montieren?
> [...]


Bei Plattformpedalen besteht das Risiko, daß du im Sommer nicht mehr auf Klickpedale zurückrüsten willst. Ist mir jedenfalls passiert.
Für ganz extremen Frost hab ich Stiefel mit Thinsulate-Material. Aber normalerweise reicht ein winddichter und halbwegs wasserdichter Schuh. Wichtig ist, daß die Sohle flexibel ist, so daß der Fuß beim gehen die typische Abrollbewegung machen kann. Dann kann man nämlich jederzeit die Durchblutung ankurbeln und die Füsse wieder warm bekommen. Außerdem sollten die Schuhe nicht zu klein sein.


----------



## pixxelbiker (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein...meine Softshelljacke soll demnächst durch was neues, nicht zwangsläufig Softshell, ersetzt werden. 
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit den "Thermoball-Jacken" von North-Face?

Meine Überlegung ist als erste Schicht wie gewohnt ein Merino Langarm-Shirt zu Tragen, darüber eben ggf. diese "Thermoball-Jacke" und darüber dann eine dünne Windjacke bzw bei Regen oder Schnee eine 2,5L Regenjacke.


----------



## RetroRider (15. Oktober 2015)

Sieht aus wie Wärmedämm-Füllung. Das ist beim Biken mMn nur bei echtem Frost sinnvoll, und nicht bei Regen. Winddicht sollten wärmegedämmte Jacken von sich aus sein, sonst wäre das Konzept sinnlos.
Thema Merino: Ich finde, Kunststoff-Fasern sind nicht soooooo schlecht, daß man unbedingt Tierquäler-Produkte kaufen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Thermoball-Jacke soll auch bei Frost genutzt werden, bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob es da durch den Rucksack nicht evtl zu "Kältebrücken" kommt?


----------



## RetroRider (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja, meiner Erfahrung nach entsteht beim Rucksack in der Nierengegend schon mal ein Wärmeleck. Wenn Dämmstoffe leicht und beweglich sein sollen, dann sind sie halt leicht komprimierbar. Nierenwärmer hilft ein bißchen.


----------



## Rubik (15. Oktober 2015)

In der Übergangszeit verwende ich diese Zehenwärmer.


Spoiler: Klick











Wird es irgendwann im Winter mit den MTB-Klickschuhen und trotz der obigen Zehenwärmer kalt oder kälter... kommt dieser Überschuh ins Spiel.


Spoiler: Klick too










Eine so oft erwähnte Kältebrücke habe ich nie an den Füßen spüren können.
Entweder ich habe zu wenig Blut in den Füßen oder diese Sachen sind übergut.


----------



## fehlfokus (15. Oktober 2015)

FiveTen Impact High und X-Bionic X-Socks Wintersocken, bis –5 Grad und 2–3 Stunden Fahrzeit alles angenehm warm. Bei noch kälteren Temperaturen oder längeren Touren brauchst du richtige, gefütterte Winterschuhe und nicht nur das  .
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/13876-impact-high-team-black
https://www.x-bionic.de/x-socks/biking-mountainbiking/winter-biking/352055/detail


----------



## _UsE_ (16. Oktober 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> In der Übergangszeit verwende ich diese Zehenwärmer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Klick
> ...



Kannst du mir für den ersten Artikel bitte den Hersteller sagen und wo du sie bestellt hast, meine Zehenwärmer sind leider so gut wie totalschaden und von meinem Hersteller konnte ich keine mehr finden. Scheinbar sind sie aus dem Programm geflogen :/ wäre super!!!


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei und antworte einfach mal... ;-) 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/Toe-Warmer-Zehenwaermer-p26878/


----------



## _UsE_ (16. Oktober 2015)

super, Bullsbiker 2910, dankeschön!! =))


----------



## vitaminc (16. Oktober 2015)

Socken: Skisocken oder Seal Skinz
Jacke: Leichte Windjacke oder 1-Layer Softshell ohne Membran, je nach Temperatur
Midlayer: Kurzarm oder Langarm Funktionsshirt, je nach Temperatur
Baselayer: dünne Ski-Unterwäsche (nur wenn es richtig kalt ist)
Hose: meistens Kurz wie im Sommer, bei sehr kalten Temperaturen irgendne Trekkinghose oder ähnliches anstelle die kurze Hose
Beine: Knie und Schienbeinschoner (aktuell O'Neal Sinner+Straight Shin Guard)
Kopf: Helmmütze oder Buff Helmet Liner Pro oder dickes Buff, je nach Temperatur
Hände: normale Langfingerhandschuhe oder Winterhandschuhe, je nach Temperatur

Wechselklamotten mit dabei zu haben halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## Rubik (16. Oktober 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> Kannst du mir für den ersten Artikel bitte den Hersteller sagen und wo du sie bestellt hast, meine Zehenwärmer sind leider so gut wie totalschaden und von meinem Hersteller konnte ich keine mehr finden. Scheinbar sind sie aus dem Programm geflogen :/ wäre super!!!



Das hätte ich gerne getan. 
Und @Bullsbiker2910 hat natürlich das richtige rausgesucht. 
Genau dort hatte ich damals meine bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch eine Thermo-Trägerhose ohne Sitzpolster (Sitzpolster-Unterhosen hab ich separat). Die ist zwar eigentlich zum drüber tragen für Rennradler gedacht, aber dann nimmt man halt nicht die teuerste Marke und trägt sie einfach drunter. Nierenbereich ist damit auch abgedeckt. Wärmedämmung ist nicht riesig, aber im Gegensatz zum Nierengurt kann Nichts verrutschen. Und man kann einfach die kurze Hose drüber tragen statt sich eine lange zu kaufen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (17. Oktober 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die hier geholt...
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/pearl-izumi-elite-softshell-jacket-mens-screaming-yellowblack-377922.html
> 
> Verspricht Temperaturen bis -18°C, winddichtigkeit & wasserabweisend zu sein. Macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, wobei ich noch nicht mit ihr gefahren bin. Bei starkem Regen evtl. zusätzliche Regenjacke.



Und? Schon getestet?


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Oktober 2015)

"Versprechen" kann man sich ja mal  Mein Mann hat auch so eine Pearl Izumi Softshell "Winterjacke" (anderes Modell). Nach 2x tragen war die Aufhängeschlaufe abgerissen. Und vonwegen warm > er trägt sie jetzt in der Übergangszeit zwischen 15-11°C. Drunter geht garnicht weil der Wind durchpfeift...

Mit seiner Windjacke dagegen ist er top zufrieden, die hält was sie verspricht und ist deutlich besser verarbeitet 

Bin gespannt was rauskommt vonwegen -18°C - ob das Ernst ist, oder mit 5 Pullis drunter gerechnet ist  Wäre von Interesse.


----------



## moxrox (17. Oktober 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> "Versprechen" kann man sich ja mal  Mein Mann hat auch so eine Pearl Izumi Softshell "Winterjacke" (anderes Modell). Nach 2x tragen war die Aufhängeschlaufe abgerissen. Und vonwegen warm > er trägt sie jetzt in der Übergangszeit zwischen 15-11°C. Drunter geht garnicht weil der Wind durchpfeift...
> 
> Mit seiner Windjacke dagegen ist er top zufrieden, die hält was sie verspricht und ist deutlich besser verarbeitet
> 
> Bin gespannt was rauskommt vonwegen -18°C - ob das Ernst ist, oder mit 5 Pullis drunter gerechnet ist  Wäre von Interesse.



Naja, die Jacke hat eben keinen Windstopper und ist wahrscheinlich schwach gefüttert.

Ich habe eine etwas ältere gefütterte GORE Softshelljacke mit kompletten Windstopper, die ist so warm dass man sie eigentlich erst ab knappen 0C einsetzen kann ansonsten wäre es ein Saunagang. Da kannst du mit einem T-Shirt darunter fahren bei knappen 0C.


----------



## RetroRider (18. Oktober 2015)

Bei Rose gibt's das 2014er Modell der Eigenmarke-Softshelljacke grad günstig. Ist halt keine "hippe" Marke. Fällt für meine Begriffe klein aus.
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-softshell-jacke-outdoor/aid:658456


----------



## garbel (18. Oktober 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> ...in diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, was ihr an den Füssen "tragt"?



Wenn es richtig kalt wird (unter Null) und man mal länger unterwegs ist (>= 2 Stunden), dann geht nix über Winterschuhe. Ich hab mich lange Zeit vor dieser "Investition" gesträubt, hab mich mit Neoprenüberschuhen und/oder dicken Socken und trotzdem kalten Füßen rumgeärgert.

Ich hab mir dann letztendlich doch halbhohe Winterschuhe von Shimano gekauft und alles ist gut. Einen nicht zu dicken Wollsocken drunter und meine Füße sind auch nach Stunden noch mollig warm. Da hab ich mich schon gefragt, warum ich Horst das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab. Kostet zwar, aber lohnt sich.

Ansonsten hab ich für "dazwischen" noch meine Überschuhe und je nach Bedarf eben *etwas* dickere Socken. Aber bei den Socken aufpassen, daß sie nicht *zu* dick sind; wenn die Durchblutung der Zehen beeinträchtigt wird in den engen Radschuhen, ist es ganz schnell vorbei mit warmen Füßen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (18. Oktober 2015)

pixxelbiker schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier mal
> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit den "Thermoball-Jacken" von North-Face?
> 
> Meine Überlegung ist als erste Schicht wie gewohnt ein Merino Langarm-Shirt zu Tragen, darüber eben ggf. diese "Thermoball-Jacke" und darüber dann eine dünne Windjacke bzw bei Regen oder Schnee eine 2,5L Regenjacke.


Ich. Meine Jacke  ist winddicht, die ist aber aus  Summit-Series. 


RetroRider schrieb:


> Thema Merino: Ich finde, Kunststoff-Fasern sind nicht soooooo schlecht, daß man unbedingt Tierquäler-Produkte kaufen muss...


Schlechte Erfahrungen beim Friseur?


----------



## Grenzacher (18. Oktober 2015)

Also... gestern Morgen bin ich mit der Jacke das erste Mal gefahren. Temperatur 4 Grad über Null... Teilweise leichter Nieselregen... 
Drunter ein kurzes Trikot und die Träger der Hose. 
Der Wind hat schonmal nicht durchgepfiffen, warm genug hatte ich auch. Trocken geblieben bin ich auch. 
Insofern, bisher alles im grünen Bereich! 
-18 Grad würde ich ohnehin nur mit noch ein bisserl was drunter fahren... Das sollte aber jedem klar sein. 
Aber für 15-11 Grad wie es eine Vorschreiberin erwähnt hat, ist die Jacke definitiv zu warm!
Aber ich bin auch nicht so eine Frostbeule... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Oktober 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig kalt wird (unter Null) und man mal länger unterwegs ist (>= 2 Stunden), dann geht nix über Winterschuhe. Ich hab mich lange Zeit vor dieser "Investition" gesträubt, hab mich mit Neoprenüberschuhen und/oder dicken Socken und trotzdem kalten Füßen rumgeärgert.
> 
> Ich hab mir dann letztendlich doch halbhohe Winterschuhe von Shimano gekauft und alles ist gut. Einen nicht zu dicken Wollsocken drunter und meine Füße sind auch nach Stunden noch mollig warm. Da hab ich mich schon gefragt, warum ich Horst das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab. Kostet zwar, aber lohnt sich.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich für "dazwischen" noch meine Überschuhe und je nach Bedarf eben *etwas* dickere Socken. Aber bei den Socken aufpassen, daß sie nicht *zu* dick sind; wenn die Durchblutung der Zehen beeinträchtigt wird in den engen Radschuhen, ist es ganz schnell vorbei mit warmen Füßen...



Stimme dem vollumfänglich zu - _genau so_ mache ich das auch nur noch. Nach x Paar Überschuhen in allen Dicken und Ausführungen (die ich jetzt für Übergang etc. nutze) nur noch Winterschuhe. Bei mir die Northwave Artic Commuter GTX (heissen nun Celsius Arctic 2 GTX). Top!


----------



## Alumini (19. Oktober 2015)

Habe keine feste Kombi, sondern kombiniere mir aus meinem "Baukasten" das, was für die jeweilige Intensität und Temperatur passend scheint.

- lange dicke Skisocken (über der Hose), oder kurze etwas dünnere warme Socken (wenn Radschuhe)
- lange Thermo-Trägerhose (Rose) mit Polster, darüber dünne Bike-Shorts
- ggf. lange Regenhose (statt der Shorts) als Isolationsschicht
- Dünnes Kurzarm- oder dickes Langarm-Funktionsshirt (meist Merino)
- Sehr dünne Softshell (Ziener)
- Gore Phantom 2.0
- Gore Alp-X
- <10° eher Radschuhe mit Neoprenüberschuhen. Mit den dünneren Socken und auf dem Spann eher locker geklettet (Durchblutung) reichen mir die eine Weile. Für deutlich unter Null, oder wenn man womöglich unterwegs auch mal stapfen muss, sind Winterschuhe besser.

Die Phantom finde ich in der Übergangszeit als Zwischenschicht nicht so gut, ist zu warm. Vielleicht wenn deutlich <0 und mit der Alp-X drüber. Ist gut als Außenschicht für um die 10° mit wenig drunter. Werde mir wohl für <0 eher noch eine Primaloftjacke als Außenschicht suchen und drunter dann dünn/dünn.


----------



## Matze33 (19. Oktober 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig kalt wird (unter Null) und man mal länger unterwegs ist (>= 2 Stunden), dann geht nix über Winterschuhe. Ich hab mich lange Zeit vor dieser "Investition" gesträubt, hab mich mit Neoprenüberschuhen und/oder dicken Socken und trotzdem kalten Füßen rumgeärgert.
> 
> Ich hab mir dann letztendlich doch halbhohe Winterschuhe von Shimano gekauft und alles ist gut. Einen nicht zu dicken Wollsocken drunter und meine Füße sind auch nach Stunden noch mollig warm. Da hab ich mich schon gefragt, warum ich Horst das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab. Kostet zwar, aber lohnt sich.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich für "dazwischen" noch meine Überschuhe und je nach Bedarf eben *etwas* dickere Socken. Aber bei den Socken aufpassen, daß sie nicht *zu* dick sind; wenn die Durchblutung der Zehen beeinträchtigt wird in den engen Radschuhen, ist es ganz schnell vorbei mit warmen Füßen...




Kann mich der Variante nur anschließen. Es lohnt sich einfach wirklich in Winterschuhen zu radeln. Sieht vielleicht nicht super elegant aus, aber wir gehen ja auch nicht radeln um uns wie auf dem Laufsteg zu fühlen. Warme Füße haben im Winter Proirität


----------



## cytrax (19. Oktober 2015)

Als Baselayer immer Merinoshirt/Hose/Socken. Nicht billig aber hält schön warm


----------



## Spiderschwein1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Sind bei mir in den kälteren Jahreszeiten immer dabei. Auch zum Skifahren ideal.

http://www.amazon.de/Jasmine-Seide-Handschuhe-Innenhandschuh-Unterziehhandschuh/dp/B001RDDGAA


----------



## garbel (19. Oktober 2015)

Spiderschwein1 schrieb:


> Sind bei mir in den kälteren Jahreszeiten immer dabei. Auch zum Skifahren ideal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Jasmine-Seide-Handschuhe-Innenhandschuh-Unterziehhandschuh/dp/B001RDDGAA



Hm, ich kann die negativen Kommentare teilweise nachvollziehen. Ich hab für mein Bett eine dünne Sommerdecke aus (u.a.) Seide, gerade weil die nicht so warm ist. Was soll ein Seiden-Unterhandschuh bringen?


----------



## Spiderschwein1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Liegen sehr eng an und man bringt sie unter den Handschuh. Sind quasi die Beinlinge für die Hände.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Oktober 2015)

Regenhosen nutzen sich bei mir viel schneller ab als "normale" Hosen. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, Regensachen zu tragen wenn's nicht stark regnet und gleichzeitig kalt ist (dann natürlich mit was drunter). Bei Wärme tauscht man nur Regennässe gegen Schweißnässe.

An Handschuhen kann man als Ganzjahresbiker meiner Erfahrung nach _jede_ Klasse gebrauchen. Ich hab inzwischen 2 Kartons voller Handschuhe. Die (Wärme)klassen sind:
-leichte Sommerhandschuhe
-robustere Sommer/Übergangshandschuhe
-Handschuhe für "Bikewinter": Softshell, Windstopper, ...
-für echte Kälte: leichte Wärmedämmung (Thinsulate, Primaloft & Co.)
-starker Frost: Skihandschuhe mit viel Wärmedämmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Regenhosen nutzen sich bei mir viel schneller ab als "normale" Hosen. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, Regensachen zu tragen wenn's nicht stark regnet und gleichzeitig kalt ist (dann natürlich mit was drunter). Bei Wärme tauscht man nur Regennässe gegen Schweißnässe.
> 
> An Handschuhen kann man als Ganzjahresbiker meiner Erfahrung nach _jede_ Klasse gebrauchen. Ich hab inzwischen 2 Kartons voller Handschuhe. Die (Wärme)klassen sind:
> -leichte Sommerhandschuhe
> ...



! Hab auch nen ganzen Karton voller Handschuhe, voller Buffs und voller Überschuhe


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauche jetzt auch mal eure Hilfe. Bin die letzten Wochen (um die 10° C) öfters mit Langarm Unterhemd und superleichter Windjacke mit Netzeinsätzen gefahren, was mir aber deutlich zu kühl war (speziell am Rücken und seitlich). Nächstwärmere Stufe in meinem Kleiderschrank wäre eine Softshelljacke mit Fleece innen, die bei den aktuellen Temperaturen (10-12° C) vom Gefühl her zu warm ist.

Was wäre hier der richtige Zwischenschritt ? Habe so in Richtung Windjacke (mit Belüftungsmöglichkeit für bergauf) gedacht, als Wärmeschicht evtl. eine dickeres Langarmshirt ? Oder gibts auch Windjacken mit wärmender Funktion ? Wenn das Ganze dann noch einen kräftigen Regenschauer aushält, wäre es perfekt 

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Oktober 2015)

Was dickeres drunter ziehen.


----------



## Alumini (20. Oktober 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Was wäre hier der richtige Zwischenschritt ?


Ich würde erstmal, die äußere Schicht dichtmachen und minimal dicker, und die Unterschicht je nach Intensität so anzupassen (dünn/dick), dass es nicht zu warm wird. Beides nur leicht, denn 10-15° sind eigentlich noch recht warm auf dem Bike, wenn es auch bergauf geht und man keine auskühlenden Pausen macht. 

Ich ziehe momentan eine lange (Thermo-) Radhose mit Trägern an (Oberteil wärmt dann auch noch mit), Bike Shorts drüber (wirkt auch wie eine leichte Isolationsschicht am Oberschenkel), Langarm Funktionsshirt (je nach Intensität dann eher dünn oder ein dickes Merino) und drüber eine dünne Softshell (z.B. Ziener "Chaaru", wind- und leichtregendicht, langer Rücken, reicht für einen Schauer). Als Belüftungsfunktion muss der Reißverschluss reichen, sonst bist Du unten drunter zu warm angezogen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Oktober 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Was dickeres drunter ziehen.



Ach ?  



Alumini schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal, die äußere Schicht dichtmachen und minimal dicker, und die Unterschicht je nach Intensität so anzupassen (dünn/dick), dass es nicht zu warm wird. Beides nur leicht, denn 10-15° sind eigentlich noch recht warm auf dem Bike, wenn es auch bergauf geht und man keine auskühlenden Pausen macht. [...]
> 
> z.B. Ziener "Chaaru", wind- und leichtregendicht, langer Rücken, reicht für einen Schauer [...]



Habe mal ein bischen gestöbert und diese Windjacke gefunden: http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Dyce-Jacket-yucca-green.html#tabs-0

Hier gefällt mir die Rückenbelüftung ganz gut (schwitze da meist zuerst): http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte...-s-Dundee-Classic-ZO-Jacket-black.html#tabs-2

Was fahrt ihr so  ? Max. 80 € und ohne Rückentaschen (stören nur mit Rucksack, und ohen sammelt sich darin der Dreck ...) wäre super 

Die Ziener Chaaru scheint mir schon wieder zu dick zu sein, da müsste man dann bei etwas wärmerem Wetter nackig drunter sein 

Und dickere Langarmunterhemden, irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?


----------



## garbel (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch ne Vaude Windjacke. Bin sehr zufrieden, sehr klein zusammenpackbar, wiegt quasi nix. Ist aber eng geschnitten, sodaß man nicht viel drunter anziehen kann. Mehr als ein dünnes Fleece geht nicht.


----------



## Alumini (21. Oktober 2015)

Die Chaaru ist sehr dünn, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Softshell dünner geht. Wenn die zu warm ist (>15°), brauchst Du eher keine Jacke, bzw. die Papierwindjacke reicht.

Dickes Merinolangarm habe ich von Lundhags (335g, mulesingfrei), das ist aber schon sehr warm. Um 200g als Langarm wäre öfter tragbar.


----------



## Grenzacher (21. Oktober 2015)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bike_11_2015_2


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. Oktober 2015)

Also für 10°-12°C finde ich dieses Langarmshirt perfekt. Falls es dann doch zu kalt werden sollte, noch ne Windjacke drüber. Meine ist von Pearl Izumi, bei Vaude hatte ich öfters Probleme mit den Reißverschlüssen.
Thermounterhemden und Softshell-Jacken sind da noch zu warm. 
Ab <5°C finde ich dieses Langarmunterhemd gut.



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt auch mal eure Hilfe. Bin die letzten Wochen (um die 10° C) öfters mit Langarm Unterhemd und superleichter Windjacke mit Netzeinsätzen gefahren, was mir aber deutlich zu kühl war (speziell am Rücken und seitlich).



Mit Rücksack? Wenn ja, wird das das Problem sein. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (21. Oktober 2015)

Trage zur Zeit ebenfalls eine Vaude Windjacke. Mit 'nem T-Shirt/Hemd und manchmal 'nen Pulli drunter, 
Bei aktuellen Temperaturen absolut ausreichend. 
Erst ab unter der 0 Grad Grenze kommt eine etwas dickere Vaude Jacke zum Einsatz.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. Oktober 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> ...in diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, was ihr an den Füssen "tragt"?
> Es gibt ja Schuhe, die man mit Klickies fährt, die das Problem der Kältebrücke zum Pedal nicht haben - taugt das...? Oder doch lieber Heizeinlagen? Oder in Winter auf Klickies verzichten und entsprechende Pedale montieren?
> Ich erinnere mich da an Ausfahrten, da hatte ich nach 1-2 Std. nur noch das Gefühl einen "Bollen" statt eines Fusses am Ende des Beines bzw. der Beine zu haben...



Ich fahre im Winter diese hier, die haben mich bisher voll überzeugt und waren auch letzte Woche im Harz sehr gut. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Grenzacher (21. Oktober 2015)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Winter diese hier, die haben mich bisher voll überzeugt und waren auch letzte Woche im Harz sehr gut.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Danke!
Ich habe gestern die Northwave Celsius Arctic 2 GTX anprobiert, die haben mir ganz gut gefallen und auch sehr gut gepasst... Wahrscheinlich werden es diese werden.
Die Sache mit den Heizsohlen habe ich jedenfalls wieder verworfen.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (21. Oktober 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Danke!
> Die Sache mit den Heizsohlen habe ich jedenfalls wieder verworfen.



da soll es eh nichts dolles geben. Im Netz hatte ich mal eine Selbstbauanleitung gefunden, wo Heizfolie von den beheizbaren Außenspiegeln vom Auto benutzt wurde. Das war aber mehr für Angler gedacht als für Biker.

Gruß Jens


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Oktober 2015)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Rücksack? Wenn ja, wird das das Problem sein.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Nein, war ohne auf der schnellen Hausrunde.

Danke erstmal für eure Links und Empfehlungen. Habe mir jetzt mal nach Lesen von diversen Tests die beiden Kandidaten hier bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Sind zwar recht unterschiedlich vom Prinzip her, aber Ausprobieren ist doch besser als sich stundenlang durchs Netz zu suchen und am Ende mit noch mehr Fragezeichen da zu stehen


----------



## TheGoOn (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich häng mich hier mal dran. Könnt ihr ne gute Short für die Übergangszeit empfehlen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin heute mal testweise mit einer dünnen 3/4 Hose von Wolfskin über der Powerstretch-Tight gefahren.
War ok. Nix eingefroren, Knie warm und der Wind wurde recht gut von der Thermoschicht ferngehalten.


----------



## adandt (17. November 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob "Werbung" erlaubt ist. Wenn ja bitte löschen
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00979YV5A?keywords=gore windstopper unterhemd&qid=1444505692&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
> 
> Ich habe dieses Produkt und ich bin wirklich super zufrieden damit. Das unter dem Fahrradtrikot angezogen und man ist vom kalten Fahrtwind wirklich gut geschützt an den wichtigen Körperstellen. Ich habe es teilweise sogar im Sommer an wenn ich abends fahre und ein kalter Wind weht da man es eigentlich gar nicht merkt. Eines der Produkte die ich definitiv nicht mehr missen möchte.



Danke für deinen Beitrag!

Hab mir das Teil aufgrund deiner Empfehlung bestellt. Ist eigentlich nicht meine Preisklasse, hab Fahrradklamotten bisher nur bei Aldi und Lidl gekauft.

Jedenfalls bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Hemd. Obwohl meine restlichen Klamotten immer noch nassgeschwitzt sind, fühlt es sich beim Fahren schon viel besser an (weniger schwitzen und frieren). Werde jetzt so nach auch die übrigen „Zwiebelschalen“ aufrüsten…


----------



## sub-xero (17. November 2015)

Lange Softshellhose, irgendeine kurze Funktionsunterhose. Lange Softshelljacke, ein gut durchlässiges Langarmshirt drunter. Die Softshellkleidung muss hochwertig sein (kein Discounter-Gelumpe!), sonst schwitzt man extrem! Einen Buff, eine Mütze, Socken, wasserdichte Sportschuhe, passende (Ski-)Handschuhe je nach Kälte. Bei stärkerem Regen noch eine Regenjacke drüber.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (18. November 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Die Softshellkleidung muss hochwertig sein (kein Discounter-Gelumpe!), sonst schwitzt man extrem!



schwitzen tu ich für meinen teil durch die reine körperliche Aktivität.
 oder durch zu warmes angezogen sein für die aktivität wird's dann halt noch mehr.

das preise dafür verantwortlich sind wusste ich bisher noch gar nicht.

ich schwitze sogar nakig bei Sport, das fehlende Preisschild wird da die Ursache sein vermute ich mal.


----------



## RetroRider (18. November 2015)

Bei gleicher Wärmedämmung und Regentauglichkeit kann's schon Unterschiede in der Dampfdurchlässigkeit geben. Die Beschriftung des Preisschilds ist dafür aber nicht ursächlich. Da besteht höchtens eine statistische Korrelation, auf die man sich aber im konkreten Einzelfall nicht immer verlassen sollte.


----------



## sub-xero (19. November 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> schwitzen tu ich für meinen teil durch die reine körperliche Aktivität.
> oder durch zu warmes angezogen sein für die aktivität wird's dann halt noch mehr.
> das preise dafür verantwortlich sind wusste ich bisher noch gar nicht.
> ich schwitze sogar nakig bei Sport, das fehlende Preisschild wird da die Ursache sein vermute ich mal.


Mir ist es egal welche Plastiktüten du dir überziehst, da kannst du solche Diskussionen anfangen so viel du willst. Kauft was ihr wollt, ich habe hier nur meine Erfahrung wiedergegeben.


----------



## clemsi (19. November 2015)

entspann dich...
Ich hatte anfangs auch Gore und North Face Softshell in Gebrauch - nach längerem testen beides für untauglich empfunden: aufwärts oft zu warm -> vermehrt geschwitzt , runter dann zwangläufig gefroren. 
Sicher mag das für einige bis viele funktionieren, aber meiner Erfahrung nach (und der anderer "Schnell- und Vielschwitzer") funktioniert das Zwiebelschichtprinzip auch ohne Softshell hervorragend (bzw. in meinem Fall deutlich besser), zB ganz dünnes mesh shirt (craft cool mesh) --> dünner longsleeve mit hohem kragen (zB craft active) -> dünne Wind/Regenjacke. 
Das ist meinen Basiskombi für Okt/Nov bis März/April, mit kleinen Variationen zwischen Schicht 1 und 2. Das Mesh Shirt liefert auch im Sommer bei 30° gute Dienste.
Wichtig ist mMn nach aber in erster Linie, dass man beim losrollen ruhig etwas frösteln darf und auf keinen Fall zu warm angezogen sein sollte (klingt selbstverständlich, aber viele sind so dick angezogen, dass sie nach dem uphill klatschnass sind).


----------



## pfeifferheiko (19. November 2015)

clemsi schrieb:


> aber meiner Erfahrung nach ....funktioniert das Zwiebelschichtprinzip auch ohne Softshell hervorragend....



irgendwann ist es bei jedem so:
das er merkt das ein teil das alles auf einmal können soll irgendwie nie so richtig klappt oder dieses teil nicht gefunden werden kann und man auf kleine Einzelteile die man flexibel anpassen kann zueinander wechelt.


ich hab auch jahre gebraucht um zu dieser erkenntnis zu kommen.

mittlerweile bin ich mehr mit dem letzten feintuning der einzelnen schalen beschäftig als die eine magische softshell zu finden welche es eh nicht gibt.


----------



## sub-xero (20. November 2015)

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass teuere Softshellsachen das einzig Wahre sind. Ich bin selber viele Jahre nach dem Zwiebelprinzip gefahren (Langarmshirt, Fleecepulli, Windbreaker) und es hat gut funktioniert. Für mich ist es so, dass gute Softshellkleidung bei gleichem oder besseren Effekt die Sache vereinfacht (ich schwitze auch eher viel). Wohingegen schlechte Softshellkleidung einfach eine Zumutung ist, darin steht man eigenen Saft. Offenbar gibt's Leute, denen das nichts ausmacht, wenn sie dafür ein paar Euro sparen. Ist mir auch Recht, ich will ja niemanden bekehren.

Es gibt nicht nur eine gute Lösung. Aber es gibt auch eine Menge schlechte Lösungen.


----------



## Adieu (20. November 2015)

Ich habe hier mal viel zum Biken im Winter geschrieben. Vielleicht hat's was hilfreiches drunter - auch im sonstigen Thema: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/12599422/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (20. November 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass teuere Softshellsachen das einzig Wahre sind.



dann schreib doch dazu wovon du genau redest, gedankenlesen kann keiner und softshell ist alles mögliche.
vielleicht das genaue Produkt nennen das so gut ist bei dir?

du hast ja pauschalisiert das billiges softshellzeug müll ist und nur teures das einzig ware, das hat mich gestört!
meine Erfahrung ist da halt anders.

ich habe auch etliches schon probiert durch alle preisberreiche und dabei hat sich selbst auch das teuerste als müll rausgestellt, deine preisabhängigkeit funktioniert also bei mir nicht?

im mittleren preisbereich hatte ich zum Beispiel von der firma vaude 2 Produkte je 60€ die waren beide müll.
dann im teuren berreich ~110€ ne gore bikewear softshell die auch eher notdürftig hin und wieder nutze aber eigentlich müll ist."ich konnte sie seinerzeit nicht mehr umtauschen darum hab ich sie behalten müssen"

zuletzt die teuerste softshell die ich probiert hab war von arcteryx mit 220€, zwar hübsch geschnitten ansonsten müll wie die beiden anderen preisgruppen auch.

muss ich jetzt 800€ hinlegen um was zumutbares zu bekommen?

ich würd allein aus der Erfahrung heraus schon zu Aldi und co greifen wenns den softshell sein soll, das teure zeug hat nix mehr getaugt.
200€ ist teuer nur so angemerkt da ich nicht weiß von welcher preisgruppe du überhaupst sprichst.

und da ich selber gemerkt hab das softshells alle das gleiche Problem haben vermeide ist sie mittlerweile auch ganz.


----------



## Grenzacher (20. November 2015)

Seht es ein, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht... 
Ich fahr mit Softshell und nehme das Schwitzen in Kauf... Augen zu und durch und nicht rumnölen 
Alternativen gibt es immer, jeder empfindet anders 
 ...duw... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. November 2015)

Nochmal zum Theman Handschuhe. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach wind- und leicht wasserdichten Handschuhen. Sollen von knapp über 0 bis -10°C gefahren werden.
Habe mir die beiden schonmal angeschaut:

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bike-...ampaign=feed&gclid=clhkv_ukz8gcfqgcwwodsdok5w
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=COjOmuD2ockCFQoXwwod_foCuw

Der Pearl Izumi war mal Testsieger in der Bike, also bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl. Hab ihr noch Vorschläge ?


----------



## Dirt Bastard (22. November 2015)

Den 100%  Handschuh bin ich heute zum ersten Mal bei 2-3 Grad gefahren (9km Tour), und konnte mich nicht über kalte Finger beklagen 

Das der izumi der doppelt so teuer ist soviel besser ist kann ich kaum glauben .


----------



## baschner (22. November 2015)

9km sind jetzt allerdings nicht so sehr das Maß. Es sei denn Du hast dafür 2,5 Std. gebraucht, dann wäre es natürlich was anderes.


----------



## schloe (22. November 2015)

Ich fahre die Gore countdown 2.0 Softshell und bin damit total zufrieden. Nicht zu dick, nicht zu warm, man bleibt einigermaßen trocken...Gab´s mal günstig bei Amazon

Das hier https://www.louis.de/artikel/vanucci-windmaster-langarmshirt/210371?partner=onmacon-pla habe ich vom Moppedfahren, vorne winddicht, hinten leichter Stoff. Super, um es unter ein Jacket zu ziehen, lässt sich aber auch so gut als Shirt tragen, da nicht zu eng


----------



## Kadauz (23. November 2015)

Ich verwende schon seit einigen Jahren diesen hier: http://www.bike24.de/p1103706.html

Vorallem die Stulpen sind genial, die schön die handgelenke wärmen.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (23. November 2015)

baschner schrieb:


> 9km sind jetzt allerdings nicht so sehr das Maß. Es sei denn Du hast dafür 2,5 Std. gebraucht, dann wäre es natürlich was anderes.


2stunden, weil eine Frau mit dabei war


----------



## baschner (24. November 2015)

Dirt Bastard schrieb:


> 2stunden, weil eine Frau mit dabei war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sedimagic (25. November 2015)

Ich habe mir für die kalte Jahreszeit eine Gore Bike Wear Softshell-Jacke gegönnt und zwar diese: https://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bik...w-power-trail&dwvar_JWPOWT_color=0800&start=1
Meine Frage: was trägt man darunter am besten und bei welcher Temperatur?


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. November 2015)

Du musst dir doch beim Kauf was gedacht haben wie du vorhast dich zu kleiden 

Ich hab die Damen Power 2.0 (ohne "Trail") und ich trag die so um die +5° bis minus X (bislang bis -10°c getestet). 

Um die 0°C hatte ich sie letzten Winter mit Kurzarmunterhemd und Roubaix Trikot getestet, und bin bei sportiver Fahrweise dann doch ins schwitzen geraten. 
Ich sag mal bei sportlicher Fahrweise solltest du die nur mit Langarm Winter-Baselayer locker bei °0C tragen können. Danach hängt es davon ab wie Frostbeulig du bist. Bei -10°C wird es dann zusätzlich mit Langarm(Thermo) Trikot interessant (zumindest für mich). 

Bei +5°C kann ich sie allerdings auch für kurze Fahrten zu Schwiegereltern etc. mit normaler Stadtkleidung drunter (moderate "City"-Fahrweise vorausgesetzt) ganz gut ab ohne klatschnass zu sein.


----------



## Baitman (25. November 2015)

Man kann natürlich ne Wissenschaft draus machen... Meine Klamotten sind immer feucht, bzw. nass wenn ich bergauf fahre. Hab wirklich schon sehr viel ausprobiert. Feuchte Klamotten sind insofern kein Problem wenn der Körper aufgeheizt ist. Probleme gibts dann wenn oben auf dem Berg rast gemacht wird und man auskühlt und dann bergab gefahren wird. Deshalb hab ich immer nen Unterhemd und Mittelschicht als Ersatz dabei. Oben also erstmal ausschwitzen, und mit frischen, trockenen Klamotten bergab... 

Bei wieviel Grad ich jetzt was und wie und warum anziehe kann ich nicht sagen, das passiert intuitiv... Am Sonntag hatte ich zuerst ein Craft Mesh Unterhemd, Decathlon Wintertrikot und ne Windjacke an, bergab dann Merinoshirt, Fleece Skirollie, und die Windjacke drüber...

Hab auch noch ein paar Softshell Jacken ohne Membran die ich ab und zu beim Biken trage. Habe u.a. eine gruselige vom Lidl mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln, furchtbar, darin schwitze ich schon ohne in die Pedale zu treten...  Bei diesem Wetter zur Zeit würde dann die Mittelschicht, in Kombi mit den Softshells, etwas dünner ausfallen...

Im Prinzip würde ich mir aber generell noch was zum wechseln in den Rucksack stopfen, falls es mal Situationen gibt wo du frierst.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (27. November 2015)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte sich der Windstopper in der jeweils äußersten Schicht befinden und nicht im Unterhemd.
> Denn dort bringt er genau gar nichts.


Genau so ist das!

Im Grunde ganz einfach...1. Schicht angenehm zu tragen, Funktionswäsche.
Ullmax oder Rose, oder auch Aldi Lidl. Skiunterwäsche geht sehr gut.

Meist trage ich erst lang, darüber kurzes Shirt. Darüber langes Trikot (Rose) Darüber je nach temp...Windweste, Windjack oder dünne Softshell oder dicke Softshell.
Ab unter 13 Grad,m bzw im Herbst Winter fahre ich lange Rose Trägerhose.
Kurz fahre ich eh nicht im Winter insofern brauche ich auch keine Beinlinge.

Auf Tour was mit haben um eventuelles Frieren zu bekämpfen bei mir ists regenhose und Jacke.
Schwitzen ist doof frieren ist schlimm!!


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (27. November 2015)

Noch was.
Was ganz klasse ist und  bei mir absolut notwendig ist ein Schlauchschal. ich liebe die 
Vom Army Shop.
Und wenns kalt wird ist eine Maske, sonn Überzieh Verbrecherteil sehr angenehm an den Ohren


----------



## RetroRider (28. November 2015)

Skimaske hab ich mal ausprobiert (80km-Tour bei -12°C, hab ich auch nur 1mal gemacht), da ist die Brille sofort beschlagen. Klappt bei mir nur mit doppelt verglaster Skibrille, welche aber wiederum einen Tunnelblick macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstreuer2 (28. November 2015)

Doppel verglaste Skibrille?? Lach!
In der tat, eine Maske KANN die Brille etwas beschlagen lassen...Gegenmassnahme: nicht so billige Brille/ eine Brille mit Antibeschlag/ sich bewegen, und nicht zu langsam, bei Fahrtwind geht der Beschlag weg, und dann sonst die Maske, wenn es mal technisch wird, eben von der Nase ziehen...dann beschlägt auch nix.
Es sei denn, man ist langsam UND schwitzt stark, also so als Tourenradler...dann ist die Maske vielleicht nicht optimal.
Der Ohren Hals Kopfschutz ist schon klasse und angenehm.


----------



## RetroRider (28. November 2015)

Kann ja nicht Jeder so ein toller Hecht sein wie du.
Einige denken im Winter noch nicht mal an Ohrenwärmer - deswegen ist ein Stirnband schon mal ein guter Anfang. Skimaske braucht man in Deutschland zum Glück nicht so oft. Ich bin mit einem älteren Stirnband von Pearl Izumi zufrieden. Die Dinger von Gore sollen angeblich nervige Raschelgeräusche entwickeln.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (28. November 2015)

gore zeug raschelt weil da ne Plastikfolie drin steckt.
windstopper und co sind nun mal Plastikfolien und an den ohren raschelt es dann ziemlich wild.



Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Auf Tour was mit haben um eventuelles Frieren zu bekämpfen bei mir ists regenhose und Jacke.
> Schwitzen ist doof frieren ist schlimm!!



du bekämpfst frieren mit regenbekleidung oder versteh ich das grad falsch?

regenbekleidung=Plastikfolien=massiver wasserstau=massives durchnässen=massives auskühlen mit der folge des frierens+durchnässt seins.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (28. November 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht Jeder so ein toller Hecht sein wie du.
> Einige denken im Winter noch nicht mal an Ohrenwärmer - deswegen ist ein Stirnband schon mal ein guter Anfang. Skimaske braucht man in Deutschland zum Glück nicht so oft. Ich bin mit einem älteren Stirnband von Pearl Izumi zufrieden. Die Dinger von Gore sollen angeblich nervige Raschelgeräusche entwickeln.


A ja..
Also Skimaske braucht man nicht ( obwohl leicht, dünn atmungsaktiv; Stirnband dagegen (dick, kann verrutschen, wie unter einem Helm zu tragen ohne Druckstellen??? schon.

Ohrenwärmer (lach) braucht man, eine doppelverglaste Skibrille dagegen schon...herrlich!


Ich sage atmungsaktiv/ Luftdurchlässig sollte die Mittlere Schicht sein, Schweissaufsaugend die erste.
Und wenn der Wind pfeift dann was dichtes darüber aber leicht. dünne oder mitteldicke Softshell.
Warme schuhe sind wichtig warm und wasserdicht ich trage Rose.
So einen Unsinn wie Stirnband, Ohrenwärmer und doppelverglaste Brille dagegen sehe ich eher an Muttis beim Wandern.
Man will ja was hören, und man hat doch nen Helm auf??!!
Die Maske ist leicht, durchlässig für Wind (in Maßen) und Geräusche und wärmt leicht. Drückt nicht, wie es ein dickes Stirnband täte! sehr angenehm.
Persönlich wie im Lrs Thread wo Du dich völlig verrantest musst Du nicht werden.
Bringt nichts du verrennst dich wieder nur.


----------



## Laerry (28. November 2015)

Also bergab wollt ich nicht auf ein Stirnband verzichten


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (28. November 2015)

wie trägt man das unter einem helm??? oder wars bittere ironie...


----------



## RetroRider (28. November 2015)

Bei mir ist die Skimaske dick und das Stirnband dünn.
Und wenn ich von Skibrille abrate, dann meine ich das was ich schreibe und nicht das Gegenteil.


----------



## RetroRider (28. November 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> [...]
> Persönlich wie im Lrs Thread wo Du dich völlig verrantest musst Du nicht werden.
> Bringt nichts du verrennst dich wieder nur.


Warum verrätst du nicht konkret, wo mein Irrtum liegt? Gönnst du es mir nicht, daß ich was dazu lerne?


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (29. November 2015)

also der irrtum.
stirnband...wärmt, wie der name schon verrät....die stirn
da habe ich eine "Helm"....also brauche ich da nichts vorne.
hinten an den ohren sitzt bei den helmtrgenden das helmband. da stirnbänder meist dick sind, weil als wärmend und als stirnband nicht als unterhelmstirnband konzipiert...ist das sehr suboptimal, das drrrrrückt.


eine maske dagegen ist eher dünn gleichmässig. sie drückt nicht und sie wärmt den kopf oben an der seite vorne unten sie schliesst mit dem hals ab wo wiederum das trikot sitzt.
der kopf wird also eingepackt nur augen oder augen nase bleiben frei.

statt dick drückend und oben nicht wärmend...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (29. November 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> also der irrtum.
> stirnband...wärmt, wie der name schon verrät....die stirn
> da habe ich eine "Helm"....also brauche ich da nichts vorne.



ein Stirnband wärmt erst mal garnix.
es heist nur Stirnband weil es um die Stirn herum getragen wird."genauso wie das wort Halsband erst mal nicht viel darüber sagt"

bei Masken wie Stirnbändern gibt's es beides in superdick oder superdünn.
es gibt auch Stirnbänder die nur um die Stirn dünn rumlaufen aber einzig an den ohren gepolstert sind somit nur diese wärmen"ohrwärmer"."wobei earbags das besser sind"

geben tuts auf jeden fall mehr zeugs als man denkt und ich hab alles in dünn und dick daheim rumfliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstreuer2 (30. November 2015)

Ach so ein Stirnband wärmt gaaanix.
Wozu trägt man et denn, zumal im Winter?
Und ne Maske ist dann zu dick, wenn ein Stirnband nicht zu dick ist, wiewohl es beides in dick und dünn gibt?
Wärmt eine Maske auch gaanicht?
Wozu dann alles...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (30. November 2015)

ja viele Stirnbänder wärmen garnix, kennst deko zeugs?

http://static.becomegorgeous.com/ga...tyles_platinumblondehairstylewithheadband.jpg

oder

http://www.amazon.de/FUNOC-Stirnband-filigrane-Gliederkette-Kopfschmuck/dp/B00ZTU0XEO

ist auch ein Stirnband nur halt zur deko.

oder hier Sport Stirnband für sommer, es wärmt ~0 und ist ein hauch von nichts.

wenn du dir dicke Stirnbänder kaufst brauchst auch ned jammer das sie zu dick sind und wenn du dir dünne Masken kaufst .......

pauschalisieren weil du das so gekauft hast ist das bei jedem auch so ist falsch.

das ich über sowas kaum nen helm bekommen werde ich auch klar.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (30. November 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ja viele Stirnbänder wärmen garnix, kennst deko zeugs?
> 
> http://static.becomegorgeous.com/ga...tyles_platinumblondehairstylewithheadband.jpg
> 
> ...


Ach so!
Viele Stirnbänder wärmen garnicht...und deine wärmen ja nicht...also...hast du.....






Solche!
Ich habe nur Sportsachen, von daher muss man meine Aussage sehen, dass ich sage, Stirnbänder wärmen....
Dann verstehe ich Dich!
In deinem Fall, das stimmt, wärmt das nicht!
Und insofern, wenn Du also dieses Ding da oben trägst, haste recht!

Aber....was ich ja auch schon sagte...immer davon ausgehdn, dass es hier um Sport, harte Kerls und Mädels und so geht....über DEIN Stirnband, da einen Mtb Helm zu tragen, stelle ich mir drückend vor!
Im Bereich der Stirn, wo das Band läuft...gibt es doch Druckstellen....hehe.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (30. November 2015)

Zumal es ja keinen Sinn macht mir zu widersprechen, indem man in einem Thread der da heisst,
*Kalte Jahreszeit, was tragen?*, da nun dünnste Bändchen und einen Hauch von nichts zu propagieren, nur um dem berechtigtem Einwand, das Stirnband würde unter dem Helm drücken zu widersprechen!

Es heisst ja nicht, hui, was ist am dünnsten, was kann ich unter dem helm tragen, es heisst was tragen inder (!) kalten (!) Jahreszeit! Ergo warm ergo eher dick, ergo drückt es unter dem Helm!


----------



## honkori (30. November 2015)

Du must nicht zwanghaft was von "Ergo" schreiben, die Leseschaft weiß inzwischen das es dir wohl eher ums Ego gehen dürfte...


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. November 2015)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr alle so für Eierköppe habt, aber unter _meinen _Helm - der mir hervorragend passt (und entgegen der gleich folgenden Bemerkung dennoch nicht zu groß ist) - passen sowohl hauchdünne Helmetliner im Sommer, als auch dicke Fleecemützen / Buffs oder mehrlagig (dünne Maske + dünnes Buff) im Winter.
Ei der Daus! Das Zauberwort nennt sich Drehrad am Helm - kann man einstellen. Drückt dann weder mit dicker Mütze, noch rutscht es mit dünnem Liner. Kann man schliesslich Millimetergenau verstellen. 

Gut, nutzt natürlich nix beim Fullface aber bei den sonst üblichen Helmen garkein Problem.

Wenn es euch also drückt, habt ihr scheinbar den Helm entweder zu eng eingestellt - oder falls es bei 1-2mm lockerer schon zu sehr rutscht - einfach nen unpassenden Helm für eure Rübe 

Bei aktuell so 5-6°C und Windchill trag ich übrigens ein dünnes Buff als Cap und eins als Halstuch was ich zusätzlich über die Ohren ziehe. Wenn es gegen 0°C geht dann entweder ein Polarfleece Buff als Cap nebst Halstuch _oder _ne hauchdünne Maske (Spaio Thermo) plus die dünneren Buffs.

Reine Balaclava ist imho auch etwas unflexibler als mehrere Schlauchtücher falls es doch mal wärmer oder kälter werden sollte.


----------



## Jocki (30. November 2015)

Pff, der Radler von Welt hat für jede Jahreszeit den passenden Helm. Ne im Ernst, unter meinen Kask Helm geht vom haudünnen Schweißband bis zur dicken Wintermütze Alles drunter, unter meinem POC octal hat grad mal das Schweißband Platz. Bei der Kopfbekleidung gibts sowieso keine Universallösung- ein umfangreiches Sortiment von Stirnbändern und Mützen in verschiedenen Stärken ist für den Vielfahrer eh Pflicht.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (30. November 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Thread der da heisst,
> *Kalte Jahreszeit, was tragen?*, da nun dünnste Bändchen und einen Hauch von nichts zu propagieren, nur um dem berechtigtem Einwand, das Stirnband würde unter dem Helm drücken zu widersprechen!



du pauschalisiert hier Sachen und dann past es dir nicht in den kram wenn deine eigentliche Behauptung Unfug ist?
und ich benutz im winter genauso öfters mal nicht wärmende Sport stirnbäder wenn ich nicht will das mir der durch die ativität bedingte schweiß ins gesicht läuft.

schweiß läuft mir nicht ins gesicht und die ohren haben bishen schutz mehr brauch ich meist nicht und das ganze ist darum hauchdünn und passt unter jeden helm der welt.

mütze oder Haube zieh ich erst garnicht an wenns nicht unter 0° hat, Stirnband dan helm drauf dann Kapuze von der Windjacke drüber. mehr brauch ich nicht bis ~0°.

willst mir jetzt noch vorschreiben was ich wann wie tragen darf? und was ich im winter zu verwenden hab weil du es so meinst?

du verwendest deiner aussage nach ja auch dünnste Hauben im winter aber deine winterstirnbänder sind dagegen ja soooooo dick das da kein helm mehr drüber geht.....den quark muss man auch nicht verstehen.

und für diese aussage verdienst sogar nen oskar.


Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> also der irrtum.
> *stirnband...wärmt, wie der name schon verrät....die stirn*.







es gibt's alles in jeder möglichen dicke Stirnbänder wie Hauben oder mützen und jeder kann das zeug wie er will kombinieren oder verwenden.
und ein Stirnband heist so weil es ein band ist welches um die Stirn getragen wird nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

wie jocki sagt ab besten massig zeug haben"man kann nie genug haben" und das nehmen worauf man gerade lust hat, die universalllösung gibt's sowiso nie jeder machts anders.

aus dem grund vor 3 Wochen sowas bestellt da ich sowas noch nicht hab und 2€.


----------



## RetroRider (30. November 2015)

Ist doch albern, so zu tun, als hätte ich was anderes gemeint als Ohrenwärmer-Stirnbänder aus der Radsportabteilung. Das von PI kann ich empfehlen (gibt's aber imho inzwischen nicht mehr), das von Gore nervt durch Geräuschentwicklung. Ich hab auch noch eine dickwandige Unterziehmütze von Gore, aber die brauch ich nur bei extremen Frost. Die passt auch noch unter den Helm, aber da wird's schon knapp. Kurioserweise kommt die Mütze ohne Geräuschentwicklung aus. Gore kann also auch brauchbare Produkte machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (30. November 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> wie trägt man das unter einem helm??? oder wars bittere ironie...




Wo soll da das Problem sein?


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (1. Dezember 2015)

Druckstellen pur...


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (1. Dezember 2015)

@pfeifferheiko : Du kannst Tragen was Du willst, im Winter!
Von mir aus Badehosen...
Von mir aus Badehosen am Kopf/ unter dem Helm, und das auch ohne Druckstellenempfindeung...bei DIR!
Nur es macht eben keinen Sinn, und wenn ich schrub, dass ein Stirnaband (was wärmt, weils ja Winter ist, und man dann annimt, das wenn jemand, zumal im Winter, ein Stirnband trägt, dann eines, was wärmt, weil...ist ja Winter, eines was kühlt wäre ja Unsinn, aka Eulen nach Athen tragen...).
Wenn also Jemand (im Winter) schreibt, Er trage ein Stirnband und ich dann das gäbe Druckstellen im Gegensatz zu einer (wärmenden, weil Winter!) Maske, und derjenige mir wiederspricht, weils  nicht so sei, und andere dann lustige Hippie Stirnbänder präsentiert, um zu zeigem dass es auch dünne, nicht drückende, aber eben deshalb auch nicht wärmende (weils ja Winter ist...) gibt..., dann ist das : Unsinn!

Und wenn Du dem dann wiederum widersprichst, weils ja dünne Stirnbänder wie auch dicke Masken gäbe und so weiter , dann ist das auch Unsinn.
Stirnband: entweder dünn und sonn Tennisdingens gegen Schweiss, oder dick, und dann doof zu Radfahren weil es drückt unter dem Helm..
Maske gleich generell wärmer weils ja den ganzen Kopf bedeckt (weil: Maske!).
Daher dünner bei höherer Wärme, keine Endungen sondern Kopf-umfassend, daher gut und bequem zu tragen....Ich kenne auch keine Formel 1 Piloten oder Motorrad Rennfahrer, die mit Stirnband unter dem Integralhelm fahren, so es nun dick, dünn, kalt, warm oder Hippieartig.
Alle aber fahren Helmmasken weil umfassund und angenehm zu tragen...warum nur??

Mannomann...


----------



## Laerry (1. Dezember 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Druckstellen pur...




Hab ich bisher keine Probleme. Besser als ein kalter Kopf beim Abfahren.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (1. Dezember 2015)

Mit nem Stirnband?
Wenn das wärmt....was ich ja sage, dann ist es aber doch dick,....und eben nicht dünn, wie die anderen sagen.
Wenn Dick, dann gibts aber gerne mal Druckstellen....und wenns warm sein soll, ist so eine Maske auch toll.

Anders gesagt. Wenn s warm sein soll, ist eine Maske, bei gleicher Wärmeleistung gerne dünner.
Und drückt damit eher weniger, als ein (wärmedes ) Stirnband.

Zudem schrieben ja oben welche von diesen schwachsinnigen Hippiemädchen Stirnband, nur um zu zeigen, dass ein stirnabdn auch nicht dick und eben auch nicht wärend sein kann....was im winter natürlich Unsinn wäre.
Freut mich aber wenn du für Dich was gutes gefunden hast.

Probier mal ne Maske...


----------



## Rallle (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Ohren warm sind, das ist schon die halbe Miete. Deshalb trage ich die Earbags. Zusätzlich lege ich ein Taschentuch in den Helm. Bei feuchtem Wetter ein Regenüberzieher für den Helm,  das wärmt auch. Ja, und da gibt es die leichten Gesichtsmasken von Uvex die nicht teuer sind, wenn es noch kälter sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstreuer2 (1. Dezember 2015)

Was um Himmels willen sind Earbags??
Ich war eben wieder los, schnelle Runde, Maske auf, herrlich. Mundluft wird schon angewärmt und angefeuchtet, Ohren warm, windschutz in Maßen, nicht dick unter dem Helm, wie ein wärmendes Stirnband, und ein nicht wärmendes Stirnband broocht man ja jetze nich!
Und ja, so ein Regenüberzug über den Helm, das wärmt auch, bzw macht wärmeren Kopp, wegen dem Wegfall der Zugluft.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (1. Dezember 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> @pfeifferheiko : Du kannst Tragen was Du willst, im Winter!
> Von mir aus Badehosen...



du trägst Badehosen am kopf?



Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> was wärmt, weils ja Winter ist, und man dann annimt, das wenn jemand, zumal im Winter, ein Stirnband trägt, dann eines, was wärmt,



selbst deine ominösen winter-Stirnbänder haben den primären zweck *die ohren zu wärmen*, das was auskühlt aufgrund schlechter Durchblutung bei jedem menschen am kopf ist zuerst ohren dann die nase."ne Stirn niemalss die ist völlig belanglos"

ne Stirn zu wärmen"oder zu müssen" als den aufgabenberreich von Stirnbändern nur weil man sie um die Stirn trägt, hast du behauptet!!!

da kannste noch so viele ausreden suchen du hast diesen käse behauptet.....

noch zum Thema dick muss es sein damit es warm ist und deinen Druckstellenempfindungs...irgendwas.

nur um mal klar zu stellen was ich an Stirnbändern so alles hab.
von warmpeace ein powerstretch"~160g/m²"stirnband das es mal vor 6 jahren gab.

das ding ist dünner als die warm cap von vaude" nur~1,5mm" dabei hat diese material ne doppelt so hohe wärmeleistung wie das eigentlich auch schon dünne material der warm cap"welche gut ~2mm dick ist".
und welche auch schon in diesem Forum als gutes und dünnes produkt gehypt wurde.

zu allem überfluss ist es erheblich weicher und elastischer als das pseudostretchfleece von vaude und man spürt das Stirnband getragen dadurch=0.
 Druckstellen oder sonst was kann man nur träumen davon.

federleicht ist es zu allem überfluss ~16gramm wiegt es.

powerstretch ist nicht winddicht bauartbedingt darum kommt im tiefsten winter ne winddichte Kapuze meiner Windjacke zum Einsatz und das hauchdünne extremfleece heizt meine ohren drunter mollig warm auf.

kauf dir mal was ordentliches und pauschalisier nicht irgend nen mist zusammen was den so alles sein muss bei stirnbändern.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

Pfeifferheiko Dein Geschreibe ist aufgrund all der Absätze und der Kleinschreibung grausam zu lesen!
Liest sich, wie der Inhalt...schlimm, unlogisch, absurd. Ein Stirnband hat Übergänge, endet oben und unten hat daher Kanten allüberall, und drückt daher gerne.
Der Mtb Helm hat ja so einen umlaufenden Gurt, den man hinten festdreht, musst Du Dir mal ansehen. Und da gibt es, wenn da was dickes drunter ist, eben zwangsläufig Druckstellen.
Wärmen tut es wenn dann nur partiell, was wiederum kalt rüberkommt. Verrutschen tut es auch, weil der Helm ja, wenn nicht drüber (Druckstellen!) dann darüber sitzt, und die Ear Protektoren oder Earwärmer oder was das sein soll, herunterdrückt...
Eine Maske umfasst den Kopf, verrutscht nie, und kann daher gleichmässig wärmen ohne zu drücken, es gibt Masken sogar Seamless ( das ist englisch und bedeutet nahtlos).

Nochmals, ich kenne keine Rennfahrer, sei es Formel1 oder Motorrad, welche Stirnbänder tragen, ich kennen nur das von Dir! verlinkte Hippieartige und ich kenne Tennisspieler mit sowas.
Wie dem auch sei, kann jeder targen, was Er will, Du ja sogar Badehosen am Kopp, aber Sinn macht doch eher angemessene Bekleidung und im Winter, als wärmendes! teil, unter dem Helm! machen solche Stirnbänder deutlich weniger Sinn, als eine  Maske.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Warmpeace-HEADBAND-Thermolite-Stirnband-schwarz-verstellbar-one-size-NEU/121828190194?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107083420&meid=0d0b0b9d0b8a40f39bd45c4447c36feb&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=111810282089

Hier mal dein Stirnband...oben ne Naht, unten ne Naht, hinten der Bereich, wo Klett auf Klett doppelt liegt....toll! 
Zumal für 14 Euro...nix 2 Euro.
Das hier trage ich...weich, ohne Druckstellen, angenehm.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sturmhaube-S...hash=item4ad0bb5686:m:m23HnKKB1JqLe-Jo78kWxSw


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

Und das sind die absurden Eardinger.


http://www.hut.de/Earbags-Tasche.html?maco=3?partner=1&gclid=CJKR0t_fvMkCFQsKwwod2B0L3g

..ich lach mich schlapp....da ist so Draht drinne, und dann klappt, ploppt man sich die so fest.
Beim Sport....hihihihihihihihihi...


----------



## honkori (2. Dezember 2015)

Kann mal jemand diesen komischen Streuer irgendwo hin tun, damit dieses Fremdschäm-Gefühl endlich wieder aufhört.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

Was ist mit dem honk?


----------



## on any sunday (2. Dezember 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand diesen komischen Streuer irgendwo hin tun, damit dieses Fremdschäm-Gefühl endlich wieder aufhört.



Für Leute wie Herren Salzstreuer2 wurde die Ignorliste erfunden, musst du aber schon selber dort hin befördern.


----------



## Rallle (2. Dezember 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Und das sind die absurden Eardinger.
> 
> 
> http://www.hut.de/Earbags-Tasche.html?maco=3?partner=1&gclid=CJKR0t_fvMkCFQsKwwod2B0L3g



Also dieser Link ging ja wohl daneben. Das sind irgendwelche Behälter für die Earbags. Braucht man bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

JETZT aber...das sind nunmal earbags....niiedlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallle (2. Dezember 2015)

Jedem das Seine. Bevorzuge ausschließlich die Unauffälligeren.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

So niiedlich!Und dann die unter einem Helm?? Beim Sport?? Wie soll das denn gehen?? Und was, wenn verschwitzt? In die Wama? Oder nicht?? Cräsi!

Stelle mir gerade einen bösen Bikerrr vor; auf Downhiller, voll krass schlabberhose und alles...
Und dann diese niedlichen Dinger...


----------



## Rallle (2. Dezember 2015)

...klingt wie die Stellungnahme eines überdrehten 3.Klässlers. Nein, Danke!	   => Ignore-Liste


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (3. Dezember 2015)

Naja besser ein 3. Klässler, als so luschtige Ohren-Verhüterli tragen...plüschig bommelig, so mit Draht-Schnappverschluss....
Ich lach mich weg bei der Vorstellung, wie Du mit todernster Miene und dem Gefühl, ein harrtterrr Bikerr zu sein, diese tuntigen Teile anlegst...Klipp-Klapp, und dann ab aufs Citybeik...oder ists doch ein Downhillerrrr??
hihihihihihi"!!!


----------



## pfeifferheiko (3. Dezember 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Der Mtb Helm hat ja so einen umlaufenden Gurt, den man hinten festdreht, musst Du Dir mal ansehen. Und da gibt es, wenn da was dickes drunter ist, eben zwangsläufig Druckstellen.



das hinten muss man nicht an den kopf festdrehen wie nen Schraubstock nur mal so am rande bemerkt.
dann, drunter was dickes anziehen zu müssen ist ebenfalls ne individuelle frage ob mans mag.

es muss ja nicht zwangsweise dick sein um warm zu machen wie mache dünne und trotzdem stark wärmende Produkte zeigen.
selbst die Nutzer die dicke mützen unter helmen verwenden und damit zufrieden sind zeigen das so was auch geht.



Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Wärmen tut es wenn dann nur partiell, was wiederum kalt rüberkommt. Verrutschen tut es auch, weil der Helm ja, wenn nicht drüber (Druckstellen!) dann darüber sitzt,....



bei mir wärmt nie was partiel sondern genau da wofür es gedacht ist und das auch *immer* immer ohne irgendwelche Druckstellen oder ohne zu verrutschen.....
wieder nur herauszulesen da du dein zeug falsch verwendest und falsche Produkte kaufst und anhand dessen verallgemeinerst.

kauf dir mal nen ordentlichen helm und stell ihn richtig ein für den kopf"sowas wird nicht an den kopf fest dran geschraubt".
dann kauf dir mal *funktionelle* mützen, Stirnbänder und co.


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (3. Dezember 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> es muss nicht zwangsweise dick sein um warm zu machen.
> und selbst die Nutzer die dicke mützen unter helmen verwenden und damit zufrieden sind und es bei diesen leuten geht ist ne klare aussage.


Genau! WAS ist denn eine Mütze oben?

Na? Wie eine Maske! geschlossen! Nicht so ein Band, was sich um die Stirn legt, sondern es umfasst den Kopf...wie eine Maske im oberen teil, eine Maske ist ja im Grunde ne Mütze, die nach unten und auch zt vor das gesicht geht.
Und darum drückt da auch weniger, es kann bei gleich hoher Wärmeleistung dünner sein, trägt sich allemal angenehmer als so einen Schlauch um die Kopp herum!


Du hast mich gerade elemntar bestätigt!
Danke.

Auch noch was...wenn DU auch gerne "partiell" wärmend propagierst...trägst Du vielleicht auch diese? Naaa?

Hihihihihihihihi!!!


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann mich auch nur wiederholen:
- entweder Helm viel zu eng angezogen, und falls der ganze Klumpatsch mit warmem Unterzieher dann bei minimal lockerer schon rutscht = 
- falscher Helm für den Kopf

Helm ist nicht = Helm. Es gibt unzählige Formen und auch Verschlussarten (mein Giro Savant kann z.B. nicht nur mit Rad enger gemacht werden sondern auch noch etwas nach oben / unten mit einem extra Regler). 
Zur Not muss man eben etwas testen (bestellen, Mütze an, gucken obs gut ist sonst retour oder Mützen mitnehmen in den Laden zum anprobieren). Soll sogar Leute geben, die einen Sommerhelm und einen Winterhelm haben.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (3. Dezember 2015)

Salzstreuer2 schrieb:


> Auch noch was...wenn DU auch gerne "partiell" wärmend propagierst...trägst Du vielleicht auch diese? Naaa?



ich mag den verschluss der earbags nicht aber meine schwester nutz diese dafür oft im winter mit nem 0815 uvex helm der bestens sitz und ohne deine ominösen Druckstellen die du überall hast.

sie hat das was ihr wichtig ist nämlich warme ohren.

keine ahung was dir dran nicht passt das leute die optimalen Produkte für sich nutzen.
mir liegen Stirnbänder am meisten.


----------



## ams-rider (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen, ich denke hier passen sie ganz gut rein:
Ich fahre jetzt  (am Oberkörper) schon seit 3 Jahren mit den selben Sachen rum: Ein Thermounterhemd, außen eine Softshelljacke, und je nach Temperatur veschiedene Mittelschichten. An den Händen bei unter 10 Grad immer der Gore Countdown. Kalt wird es da eigneltich nie, manchmal vermisse ich jedoch schon etwas Gefühl beim Lenker-Greifen, außerdem ist meine Softshelljacke relativ warm.

Daher suche ich seit kurzem nach Handschuhen für Temperaturen um 10-5 Grad (da wird es wohl der 100% Brisker werden) und einer etwas weniger warmen Softshell-Jacke, die ich, nur mit Thermounterhemd, bei etwas über 10 Grad noch gut tragen kann. Hier wäre ich einfach interessiert was ihr so fahrt, als Orientierung. Da ich als Student allerdings kaum Geld habe, sollte die Jacke möglichst unter 100 Euro kosten.

Was ich mich außerdem frage, wie macht ihr das an den Handgelenken? Ich habe da immer die Ärmel meiner Jacke in den Bund reingesteckt und den mit dem Reißverschluss zu gemacht. Bei vielen Handschuhen reicht der Bund dafür ja gar nicht, habt ihr dann eine Jacke mit Klettverschluss am Ärmelende, um das ganze "winddicht" zu bekommen?

Danke schonmal!
LG, Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (8. Dezember 2015)

ams-rider schrieb:


> Hier wäre ich einfach interessiert was ihr so fahrt, als Orientierung. Da ich als Student allerdings kaum Geld habe, sollte die Jacke möglichst unter 100 Euro kosten.



Windjacken.

die kosten kaum was"fängt bei 10€ an" und sind absolut flexibel im Gegensatz zu allem anderen, da sie eben nicht wärmen wie es bei ner aussenshell eigentlich immer sein sollte.

da regelst du mit der Bekleidung drunter die wärme auch zwiebelprinzip genannt.



ams-rider schrieb:


> Was ich mich außerdem frage, wie macht ihr das an den Handgelenken? Ich habe da immer die Ärmel meiner Jacke in den Bund reingesteckt und den mit dem Reißverschluss zu gemacht. Bei vielen Handschuhen reicht der Bund dafür ja gar nicht, habt ihr dann eine Jacke mit Klettverschluss am Ärmelende, um das ganze "winddicht" zu bekommen?



billigste jacken"beispielsweise meine 15€ Windjacke" haben nen gummibund am Handgelenk, der lässt sich nicht einstellen.
wenn er zu macht gut wenn das Handgelenk zu dünn für den eingearbeiteten gummi ist Pech gehabt.
dann labert es halt für immer, gleiches am jackenabschluss, auch nur ein Gummiband eingearbeitet.....

bei 15€ muss man Kompromisse eingehen.

jede halbwegs vernünftige jacke sagen wir über 40€+ hat dann sowiso alles wichtige zum einstellen.

am jackenende einstellbarer gummikordelzug, um untenrum sauber ab zu dichten im winter bei bedarf oder im sommer bishen luft von unten rein zu lassen.

und an den Ärmel meist nen sehr anständigen Klett verschluss um sich eben auch bei bedarf ordentlich gegen kälte abzudichten oder bei bedarf"sommer warmes wetter" ne Ventilation zu verschaffen.

aber sowas ist normal  bei ordentlichen Produkten die bei 40€+ anfangen.


----------



## ams-rider (8. Dezember 2015)

Windjacken hab ich irgendwie als wenig atmungsaktiv im Kopf, oder stimmt das nicht?
Ich sollte vielleicht sagen, dass meine Touren nicht in die zwei Phasen bergauf/ bergab unterteilbar sind, es ist hier eher flach und alle 5 Minuten ändert sich die Situation, daher suche ich ein Möglichst flexibles Oberteil, sodass man dann mit dem selben Setup sowohl bergauf als auch bergab gut bedient ist.
Ich dachte bisher, dass sich eine Softshell da am besten schlägt.


----------



## Rallle (11. Dezember 2015)

Denke, Softshell mit 1 oder 2 Fleecejacken (je nach Temperatur und Dicke) darunter und Funktionsunterhemd muss nicht teuer sein und genügen Deinen Anforderungen. Bei meiner Art von Softshell sammelt sich zwar innen Feuchtigkeit an, aber das Fleece hält warm und ist trocken und das Shirt ist trocken. So läßt es sich beim Bergauf fahren und Abfahrt ganz gut an. Auch bei einer ordentlichen Fahr >1 Std.


----------



## TheGoOn (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin, ich muss meinen Kleiderschrank bissi aktualisieren und einweinig nachbessern.
Da ich nie bei Minus Temperaturen unterwegs bin suche ich also Kleidung für Herbst / Frühjahr und nicht für den kältesten Winter. 

Derzeit suche ich eine Bib Short (3/4 oder Kurz), Handschuhe und Socken und evtl ein eng anliegendes Thermoshirt. Derzeiot habe ich eines von Adidas. Hammer. Nur leider schon in die Jahre gekommen und bei jedem Ausziehen hoffe ich das es nicht reisst 

Eine Baggy benötige ich zwar auch noch da meine jetztige sich nach einem Sturz langsam aber sicher an der Seite auflöst. Diese sollte aber wenn möglich ganz Jahrestauglich sein


----------

